# Piranha Banners



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Genus Pygocentrus * 
Caribe:







Piraya







Ternetzi







Redbellie







*Genus Serrasalmus * 
comming soon


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn those look great man


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gonna venture into making other ones? non piranha?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yup
just pm me for the non p ones


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice work :nod:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Trigga said:


> Damn those look great man


a slight over-reaction im thinking..........

looks rubbish


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

alan that sh*t isnt needed here











alan said:


> Damn those look great man


a slight over-reaction im thinking..........

looks rubbish
[/quote]


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

alan said:


> Damn those look great man


a slight over-reaction im thinking..........

looks rubbish
[/quote]
better than nothing


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for the feed back tho


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

woot ty for the iguana banner


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

Definite Coolness


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hey bob not to nitpick but you left the shadow on for the caribe.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i no














but everyone would have to change it and no one seemed to mind, but if people want it changed i will redo the caribe


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the Banners.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

thank you


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

MAKE ONE FOR A FAHAKA PUFFER!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

alan said:


> Damn those look great man


a slight over-reaction im thinking..........

looks rubbish
[/quote]

Glad I'm not the only one who thought so, I mean damn, a little more work on those and they could be great, but right now they look terrible.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

what would you suggest?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what would make them better? i can fix them over time


----------



## ak47soulja (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks they are great!!!! 
gold fish one maybe for fun


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

bob351 said:


> what would make them better? i can fix them over time


Wouldn't take much, make a better looking background (something less busy, less cheesy IMO) and crop the fishes head out instead of just solid pics. I'll see if I can get around to making some, I know I can make a few good ones, but I'm just lazier than you I guess :laugh:


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i feel the same way i dont like the grids or full shots.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

There, going with Lament's Fahaka Puffer request I whipped this up in about 10-15 minutes, which I think looks tons better, and even still, could be made even better.

View attachment 126231


BTW, I didn't get permission for use of that photo, so if it is yours, just request and I will remove it.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

meh, i prefer the other ones but hey different strokes for different folks.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tibs said:


> what would make them better? i can fix them over time


Wouldn't take much, make a better looking background (something less busy, less cheesy IMO) and crop the fishes head out instead of just solid pics. I'll see if I can get around to making some, I know I can make a few good ones, but I'm just lazier than you I guess :laugh:
[/quote]







the head shot dont show the fish as well that the only reason why i only did it for some


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, I suppose when you are making as many as you are you would want to do it really quickly. I could prolly do that quicker if I had a format laid out. Even that one I'm not so fond of right now, text is a little big, and the colours are wacky, plus the head shot like you said doesn't always look the best. what I'm saying is though is IMO alot of those that I think you (or perhaps others) have made look quite bad with the uncropped tiny photos. Little constructive critism for ya.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i just whipped this up in about 30 seconds but i had everything pre made so it just took some putting together...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i just whipped this up in about 30 seconds but i had everything pre made so it just took some putting together...


I like the looks of that, now if it had the cropping of the elong on the side I would dare to say that would be the best one yet.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Tibs said:


> I like the looks of that, now if it had the cropping of the elong on the side I would dare to say that would be the best one yet.


yea i tried but i need a his res pic of an elong head. resizing it doesnt look right.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Tibs said:


> i just whipped this up in about 30 seconds but i had everything pre made so it just took some putting together...


I like the looks of that, now if it had the cropping of the elong on the side I would dare to say that would be the best one yet.
[/quote]


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

BEST ONE YET?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i also whipped this one up for AKSkirmish.










cant really see what its is unless you know but hey...:laugh:


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> BEST ONE YET?


the only problem with that is it can be a rhom you cant really tell you know wut i mean but other than that its totaly awsome


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice banners


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

check this out


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

I think I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thoes are sick


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I like those banners... very nice subtle and clean!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

they look good man thanks


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks guys :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

bob351 said:


> thanks guys :nod:


any idea if you can repost them?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

bob if you pm me the pics i can help you out with some if you dont have them saved...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Xenon said:


> thanks guys :nod:


any idea if you can repost them?
[/quote]
yeah gunna fix them up sending them to nj :nod:


----------

